

Plaza Towers Elementary School - yock
http://newsok.com/plaza-towers

======
yock
The Oklahoman's interactive take on the stories surrounding the Moore, OK
tornado at Plaza Towers Elementary School. This, in some ways, reminded me of
NYT Snow Fall[0]

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunne...](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunnel-creek)

